# Does anyone duck hunt Spencer Wildlife area?



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

Just getting into duck hunting, Spencer lake is close for me just wondering if its worth hunting..


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Scout it in evening and see if anything is coming to roost or fly-by


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

Ok Thanks,I will scout it out thats one of the things i like most about duck hunting,I just never hear anything about spencer lake i was just wondering... Thanks so much!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I hunted it in early season, wood ducks in there mostly then, geese here and there.


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

Did you hunt from a boat, or was it a walk-in? I know there's a few decent area's for walk-in hunt, especially on the south end of the park.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a walk in spot not on the lake for woodies, I've used my small bass raider on the lake with a blind I made for it to decoy birds in. Its not the best duck area but its closer then my other spots so when free times short it works.


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

I also have a bass raider for a duck boat, small world lol.. Gonna check out killbuck marsh when i get a chance.


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

stewartoutdoor said:


> I also have a bass raider for a duck boat, small world lol.. Gonna check out killbuck marsh when i get a chance.


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

Still working on it


----------



## stewartoutdoor (Dec 20, 2021)

in the mean time,I shot this nice doe over the two day gun weekend here in ohio, meat for the freezer...


----------

